
Centralized video conference WebRTC server available for testing - esaym
https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/babel-users/2020-May/003730.html
======
montroser
Looks like this is a very basic sfu written in go. Not really "open source",
even though the source code is available. Header in source files reads...

    
    
        // This is not open source software.  Copy it, and I'll break into your
        // house and tell your three year-old that Santa doesn't exist.

~~~
compuguy
The OT link mentions that:

    
    
      The code is available, and will be licensed under a Free license when I'm ready.
    

So he may or may not relicense it to a free license...

------
BasicObject
Pardon my ignorance but would this work with an xmpp server?

